# After a while, no icons in Explorer, and right-click hangs the window



## vilrockerdefer (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello,

Well, the title is pretty much self-explanatory.

I use 8 Pro Build 9200. When I boot, everything is normal. Then, after a while, usually a dozen minutes, whenever I open a folder in Explorer, no file icons will be shown, whatever the file type : I only get a blank generic rectangle instead of the proprer icon. 

When this happens, I can be totally sure that any right-clicking on a file or a folder will result in the windows hanging indefinately. The only way out of this is to end the task through Task Manager.

The layout and folder options become unavailable as well.

Any help would be greatly appeciated !

Thanks a lot.

Fred


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like a bad upgrade or install. My install of Windows 8 doesnt do that. I would recommend a Refresh.


----------



## vilrockerdefer (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello,

The problem was not there just after install, or at least I didn't notice it.

I forgot to mention that if I close the explorer windows through task manager, if I open a new explorer window, the problem will still be there. I will be able to browse files and left-click but nothing else.

I have Adobe Master Collection CS6 installed, Pot Player x64, Nikon Raw Codec... Office 2010 as well.


----------



## AndrewLKE (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi,
I experience the same problem on my laptop. After a while of running I cannot right click files without explorer hanging. I am running windows 8 professional with MS Office 2010, Corel X5. 
How did you resolve your problem?
Thanks
Andrew L


----------



## vilrockerdefer (Sep 17, 2012)

After installing Shellexview and discovering that while Winamp had modified shell shortcuts it did not appear in shellexview, I thought maybe it was faulty. But it didn't solve my problem, so I proceeded with uninstalling other applications that had modified the shell.

My next try was to uninstall Acronis True Image 2013, and that did the trick !

Now my Windows 8 doesn't feel like pre-alpha anymore !

Thanks to all.


----------



## AndrewLKE (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I actually think its the non stop backup service that caused the problem. I didn't uninstall because I actually need the backup software. I just made the services manual. And my machine has improved.


----------

